# Spray Tans for Men



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Thinking of getting one - not wanting to look like David Dickinson/Dale Winton tho...

Anyone here had one?...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I buy the St Moritz spray from B&M and spray myself in the shower. Spray on then use a cosmetic sponge to even out. Very natural looking colour.

Costs around £2.99 per bottle.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

hendrix said:


> I buy the St Moritz spray from B&M and spray myself in the shower. Spray on then use a cosmetic sponge to even out.


How's your back looking?


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Bamse said:


> How's your back looking?


Pale?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had them , in fact my avi is the day I had one lol ... Fake bake spray tan takes 15 mins £20 lasts about a week


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice one lads... What do you do about your face etc, dont wanna look like the bloke out of the ronseal adverts... :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BBK said:


> Nice one lads... What do you do about your face etc, dont wanna look like the bloke out of the ronseal adverts... :laugh:


Tell them to do 1 spray on ur face


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

But if you get a bottle of fake bake? What did you do?....


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

get on the melanotan fella, ive done it and never looked back, so far...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BBK said:


> But if you get a bottle of fake bake? What did you do?....


A bottle ? A spray tan is just mist


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

i looked in to buying the kit a while ago as dont want to cane sun beds and mt2 long term due tio potential cancer issues.

this place looks liket he place to buy one

http://www.omgtanningsolutions.com/Spray-Tanning-Kits/View-all-products.html


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cuggster said:


> get on the melanotan fella, ive done it and never looked back, so far...


I've got a sleeve, chest piece and turning other arm in to a sleeve so bit worried about exposure to my ink...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> i looked in to buying the kit a while ago as dont want to cane sun beds and mt2 long term due tio potential cancer issues.
> 
> this place looks liket he place to buy one
> 
> http://www.omgtanningsolutions.com/Spray-Tanning-Kits/View-all-products.html


Missus is a beauty therapist, might get her to get this lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

BBK said:


> Nice one lads... What do you do about your face etc, dont wanna look like the bloke out of the ronseal adverts... :laugh:


I'm sure you'd still be a hit with the ladies.



Seriously though, have they not yet invented a spray tan that doesn't come off on your clothes or is it best to avoid that white silk versace shirt and stick to the cheapo primark black one when you have the spray on?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Bamse said:


> How's your back looking?


Haha yeah, used to get the ex to do the back. Just knock on your next door neighbours, in some flip flops and a head scarf and say '' Do you mind squirting this on me back mate? '' He won't mind


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Haha yeah, used to get the ex to do the back. Just knock on your next door neighbours, in some flip flops and a head scarf and say '' Do you mind squirting this on me back mate? '' He won't mind


Will he do the sponge thing as well though, that's the question...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL, might just go salon... Do I have to get starkers? I don't mean I'd have it wearing jeans, but some boxers rolled up...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

BBK said:


> LOL, might just go salon... Do I have to get starkers? I don't mean I'd have it wearing jeans, but some boxers rolled up...


Paper knickers mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Paper knickers mate


LOL..... Gunna look dappa don in them innit!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Gonna get a spray tan after xmas, christmas present to me this year was gettin' my toes tattooed...


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

BBK said:


> I've got a sleeve, chest piece and turning other arm in to a sleeve so bit worried about exposure to my ink...


 i have a few words on my chest, ive not had any fading or anything, i know its not for everyone, but melanotan is the new fake tan, or it will be in the next few years when its legalised( LOL) Good luck finding a good tan though matey!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

You rate the melanotan alot then bud?... Might swing me over to that as goin away to Egypt in April... Have a few bed's before... Just well worried about my ink lol


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i rate it mate! i used 0.5 mg for 4 days, went darker without sunbeds but only a shade or two, hit the sunbeds a week later and went darker, now i jab 1.0mg before i use the beds and im looking ''different' lol, but yea if you can get your hands on it its well worth it, theres a site you can get it off which is reliable but im not sure if i can mention it on here, very cheap also!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

BBK said:


> Gonna get a spray tan after xmas, christmas present to me this year was gettin' my toes tattooed...


TATTOOED TOES?

I'm intrigued, what are you getting on your toes?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cuggster said:


> i rate it mate! i used 0.5 mg for 4 days, went darker without sunbeds but only a shade or two, hit the sunbeds a week later and went darker, now i jab 1.0mg before i use the beds and im looking ''different' lol, but yea if you can get your hands on it its well worth it, theres a site you can get it off which is reliable but im not sure if i can mention it on here, very cheap also!


SubQ or Intra?... Never done SubQ before only intra...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> TATTOOED TOES?
> 
> I'm intrigued, what are you getting on your toes?


Long story cut short - LOVE / HATE done in old sailor jerry writing....


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

I suggest sticking to spray tans, yeah they do wear off after a few weeks but with melanotan it can make your moles come out very veyr dark, a few mates have used it for years and have more moles then skin, not a good look!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oooer... i'm not really moley, just freckly...


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

it can make moles come out in strange places, and also freckles,but after a while the tan catches up with it and they dont look as bad, took me 2 weeks for it to all blend in and look fairly normal lol, but i didnt find it a problem


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BBK said:


> SubQ or Intra?... Never done SubQ before only intra...


Subq for me, straight after a meal, no sides then , I do 20ius pw and 6 mins on the sunbed.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

BBK said:


> oooer... i'm not really moley, just freckly...


It WILL make them very dark and they will stay that way.

Like said if you keep up with the tan you wont notice them but when you stop your tan fades away and leave you with the freckles.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

My freckles and moles faded back to normal after i came off MT2...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

decisons decisions.. im not super freckly, they come out in sun on me face...


----------

